# Cycling over Golden Gate both ways



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

I have never tried to ride a bicycle over Golden Gate bridge and I want to try it over the weekend. However, every guide on the Net dedicated to this matter says "ride to Sausalito, take the ferry back". Why the ferrry? What if I don't want to take the ferry? What if I want to ride over the bridge both ways? Is it somehow prohibited? Is the path on the bicycle side of the bridge one-way or two-ways?


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was there last year and rode both ways. I think most tourists that rent bikes probably do not want to ride any further than one way. The climb back from Sausalito is pretty steep for someone that does not ride much. Saw a lot of people walking.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Just realize that the way back you will have to avoid clueless tourists taking selfies with their kids. I do the out and back on the bridge almost every Saturday. Just be vigilant, and you'll be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I rode it both ways this Sunday. 

On my way back (around 1PM) at the north end of the bridge I passed by what appeared to be a fairly serious accident scene involving a cyclist. The person was laying on the ground tended to by an emergency crew. A bicycle laying nearby (which I presumed belonged to that cyclist) was a "serious" road bicycle, not a rental. Have no idea what happened, since there appeared to be no other bicycles involved into the accident.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I do regularly ride both ways. Glad it worked out for you.

I reduce the amount I ride it in summers and on holidays. The crowds get a little too much for me. I am more likely to ride it during week and try to time my crossings for the afternoons when the west deck opens up (on weekdays before 3:30 pm, bikes hare the east deck with pedestrians). Seems less crowded that way.

There was a stat put out by the bridge district about bike accidents on the bridge a while back that showed that most of them are not rental bikes, but what I would call enthusiasts. Speed is a major difference - the rentals are going slower and looking at the sights (and not necessarily the road) - the slower speed means if they do have a fall, it isn't as painful. Enthusiasts may be paying more attention and be better skilled, but when they do go down for whatever reason (inattentive tourist, slippery metal deck, etc.) it is at a faster speed so more damaging.


----------

